# Do you use plastic bags at the grocery store?



## NutMeg (Oct 24, 2008)

http://www.poconorecord.com/_flash/s...oundslider.swf

I don't. I have a fabric bag, and I always bring my back pack and chuck the heavy stuff in there. I only have to shop for one, but I go often enough that it's not hard to fit everything in two big bags.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 24, 2008)

I bought the canvas totes. They are much easier to handle. Plus you don't get the insane accumulation of plastic bags under the sink... and between the fridge... and in the trash. I shop too much! Keeping it to a three bag minimum forces me to go more often. I feel guilty having plastic along with my canvas. It also is easier to unload, even if the bag boys have a hard time loading them. See, I ask all the important questions.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 24, 2008)

In the UK one of our biggest stores are charging us to use plastic bags, about .25$/12p.
I dont see people in the UK using plastic bags much anymore, they are mostly paper or people bring their own. I tend to use big bags as my handbag and put it all in there


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_In the UK one of our biggest stores are charging us to use plastic bags, about .25$/12p.
I dont see people in the UK using plastic bags much anymore, they are mostly paper or people bring their own. I tend to use big bags as my handbag and put it all in there _

 
They will eventually do the same thing in the states. Funny how when something is free it is so appealing.


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 24, 2008)

We pay for plastic bags pretty much everywhere here (Denmark) so people usually use the bags several times. They're made of pretty thick plastic so they can easily be used a lot of times - that's what I do :]


----------



## macosophy (Oct 24, 2008)

no i always make sure to bring the cotton ones i've got tons of them.


----------



## benzito_714 (Oct 24, 2008)

i still do. i usually go shopping once a month so i bring upwards of 20 bags (my husband is a monster when it comes to food). i want to get into fabric bags so i am trying to purchase one or two at a time.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_In the UK one of our biggest stores are charging us to use plastic bags, about .25$/12p.
I dont see people in the UK using plastic bags much anymore, they are mostly paper or people bring their own. I tend to use big bags as my handbag and put it all in there _

 
Kayte is that Marks & Spencer? Last time I was in London (in March) one of their staff told me they would be doing just this, which I think is fantastic.

I have loads of reusable shopping bags - I keep a foldable one in my handbag, and a couple of large ones in my car.  You never know when you need to pop by a store and pick something up, and this way I am always ready.


----------



## couturesista (Oct 24, 2008)

Nope! I have a ton of reuseable bags from Giant, Joann's Fabrics, Target and Whole Foods. I keep them in my trunk so when I go shopping, I can just grab them and go. I even suggested to a MUA @ MAC that they should get some Black reuseable MAC bags, because my FAFI bag is gettin really worn out! Yup, I use my FAFI bag for all my MAC purchases!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)

Nope...paper....Stores that I go to that don't use reusable bags I take my own...But the grocery store that do have paper, I will ask for Paper bags. Now when my husband goes to the store he comes back with 20 bags since they put one item in a bag it seems. But I always Take my "I'm Not a Brown Bag" bag when I go to the mall, etc. But sometimes it does get a little difficult not to use plastic depending on the store and the volume I am buying.


----------



## user79 (Oct 24, 2008)

You have to pay for bags at the grocery store here, so I have a reusable big tote that I take grocery shopping. It really cuts down on plastic.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_You have to pay for bags at the grocery store here, so I have a reusable big tote that I take grocery shopping. It really cuts down on plastic._

 
Really?? Wow...That would help cut down on tree kills here if they charged for the bags!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Kayte is that Marks & Spencer? Last time I was in London (in March) one of their staff told me they would be doing just this, which I think is fantastic.

I have loads of reusable shopping bags - I keep a foldable one in my handbag, and a couple of large ones in my car.  You never know when you need to pop by a store and pick something up, and this way I am always ready._

 
Yes it is! And a few other stores are doing it in 2009! Thank god, I hope tesco do it. They produce so much waste when I worked there...


----------



## couturesista (Oct 24, 2008)

There's a discount supermarket here in MD that charges .10 for small plastic bags and .15 for large ones. The smart thing to do would be to purchase one of their Xlarge reusuable bags for $1.99, that's what I did. I use mine for everything!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah but I would need about 10 of those sometimes the way my two guys eat! Grocery shopping is one of my most expensive bills...


----------



## couturesista (Oct 24, 2008)

I see ur pt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have an obsession with these bags now, its like every store that I go to are offering their own version and because I"m a regular shopper at these stores, I just buy a  bunch. My boyfriend recently said I need a bag intervention.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some of them are sooo cute though.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like Giant, last year for Breast Cancer Awareness month their bags were pink, I have about 6 pink Giant totes! I need help!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Yes it is! And a few other stores are doing it in 2009! Thank god, I hope tesco do it. They produce so much waste when I worked there..._

 
Oh my yes, Tesco should definitely do this as well.

The reusable MAC bag idea is fantastic!  I'm surprised they have not done this already, actually.


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 24, 2008)

I bring different canvas, totes with me when I go grocery shopping. I'm also thinking I should bring a big purse next time when I go shopping at the mall so I can cut down on the packaging.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 24, 2008)

plastic bags are ban in chain stores in San Francisco like Walgreens, Rite Aid and Safeway so all they have are paper bags or those reusable heavy duty plastic type of bags. i don't bring my own bag when i go shopping.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 24, 2008)

I kinda pick where I shop too! So I like to shop in the places that use the paper bags for clothes and stuff. Because I can re use them and they are pretty sturdy!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 24, 2008)

I always have fabric bags with me when I shop. When I buy vegetables or fruits at the grocery store that are loose I use the thin plastic bags for my trashcan in my bathroom.


----------



## COBI (Oct 24, 2008)

I haven't used plastic bags in years; even when I go to non-grocery stores, I try to avoid getting more bags.  At the non-grocery stores, I get many the odd look because even if I forget to bring a bag with me, I'll usually tell them that I am going to just carry it without a bag if that's okay.

The main reason I made the switch was because they pack the plastic so inefficiently typically; I would come home with 12 items and 8 bags.... WTF????


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 24, 2008)

I re-use paper bags until they go bad and then recycle. I should invest in a cloth bag...
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I even suggested to a MUA @ MAC that they should get some Black reuseable MAC bags, because my FAFI bag is gettin really worn out! Yup, I use my FAFI bag for all my MAC purchases!_

 
You are awesome!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 24, 2008)

I use cloth bags at the grocery store; Whole Foods sells some cute ones whose proceeds go to charity.

When I do get plastic bags, I use them to scoop the litter box.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 24, 2008)

DH and I only use paper.  

I should start using those frickin' Sephora canvas shopper bags they keep throwing at me.  I have like 4 now.  

You know, MAC should really switch to regular boxes.  I know the black boxes look cool and all, but it's just kind of unnecessary to add that layer of dye.  Same with their bags.  They should go to paper.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 24, 2008)

I have goo gobs of shopping bags, so I rarely have to use those plastic bags.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Oct 24, 2008)

No hardly ever. Only time when I forget my reusable bags and I have a lot of items.

I am pretty anal actually ... I get all like *"Nooo!! NO bag!" *when they put a CD in a giant plastic bag LOL


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 25, 2008)

I didn't when I lived alone! But now that I live with my bf and his brother..I don't really have a choice...but I need them for cat poo anyway!


----------



## mizzbeba (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_No hardly ever. Only time when I forget my reusable bags and I have a lot of items.

I am pretty anal actually ... I get all like *"Nooo!! NO bag!" *when they put a CD in a giant plastic bag LOL_

 
Glad to see I'm not the only one saying "NOO don't give me a bag".  It's really a pet peeve of mine when I go into MAC.  One lipstick and I get a whole bag? WTF?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm putting that little guy in his home, my purse!  He needs to get used to his new cozy living spot.


----------



## Rennah (Oct 25, 2008)

The 2 major grocery stores here never used plastic bags, they always had brown paper bags: http://budgetlexicon.files.wordpress...rocery_bag.jpg

But earlier this year, due to increased environmental awareness, both grocery chains introduced green bags: http://www.eves-best.com/greenbag-full.jpg

At first, at one store, they were free with every $50 spent.   Now you can buy them for $0.99.

Some people forget to bring their green bags, though, so one store now uses plastic bags, while the other uses the brown bags - at no extra charge.

I think the green bags are a great idea to be used while grocery shopping, but some people took it too far and started using them as everyday totes! (They aren't cute! See Style Bermuda)

So... I use the green bags @ the grocery store.

At other stores, I don't usually purchase much so I just put it right in my purse.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Oct 25, 2008)

You know I have to admit I'm not really good at the BYOB (bring your own bag) thing, I did buy the huge blue IKEA bag to bring to every store but I always seem forget it and feel bag when I get home. I really need to start buying the ones from the stores I regularly shop at, I even seen that the .99 cent store has them.


----------



## Snow_White (Oct 28, 2008)

I try not to whenever it's possible.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 28, 2008)

I used to, i recently bought a few large canvas type bags, now i use them all the time.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Oct 28, 2008)

I get the plastic bags every tenth grocery trip or so. I need them for diapers and cat litter. Other than that, I use the reusable mesh/canvas ones.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Oct 28, 2008)

After watching the Plastic Soup post I am really sadened and sicken by the use of plastic... really very bad situation we have put ourselves in. I guess at least fast food gives you paper...


----------



## Korms (Oct 29, 2008)

I have noticed a lot of shops in the UK now ask if you require a bag instead of just popping your goods in one.  WH Smith and Superdrug both do this and Tesco's don't put carrier bags on the checkouts anymore so you have to ask for one.  I know Co-op plastic bags are bio-degradable after 3 years.  

I only ever ask for a plastic bag if I have made an unplanned visit to the shops and bought something too big for my handbag.  Plastic bags do come in handy sometimes though, like when I'm dying my hair and I need to wrap it in something to keep the heat in!


----------

